# New 50, 100 and 200km Audax rides from Reading (Berks) on 25 Apr 2020



## Audaxer (18 Dec 2019)

Hi all, a heads up for 3 new Audax rides offered by CyclingUK Reading, starting from Caversham, Reading on 25th April 2020 (Saturday). Rides are themed as Tributes to selected Science Pioneers.

*200km: A Tribute to Alan Turing*
http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/17-171/
208km ride as a tribute to Alan TURING, the father of Theoretical Computer Science and Artificial Intelligence. The route loops around Bletchley Park and returns via The Chilterns AONB.

*100km: A Tribute to Robert Boyle*
http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/20-708/
107km ride via Oxford University College as a Tribute to Robert BOYLE, the father of Modern Chemistry and discoverer of Boyle’s Gas Law.

*50km: A Tribute to Johnson & Matthey*
http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/20-709/
55km ride as a Tribute to Percival JOHNSON & George MATTHEY - the 19th century metallurgy pioneers. A scenic ride on quiet roads and country lanes exploring the foothills of Chilterns AONB and returning via Johnson Matthey Technology Centre at Sonning Common. Generous time allowance of up to 5 hours to encourage first-time Audaxers and leisurely riders.

Nearest station is *Reading* mainline, which is well-connected across the country and is less than a mile from start. Registration fee supports 2 charities – _Thames Valley Air Ambulance_ and _Launchpad Reading_. Rides start/finish at St Anne’s Church, Caversham (RG4 5AB). Free on-street parking. Breakfast at start and food at the finish are included in the entry fee.

Looking forward to welcoming you in one of these rides!


----------

